# Difference between Continental Gatorskin and Ultra Gatorskin



## mikkelz

*Difference between Continental Gatorskin and Ultra Gatorskin?*

Hi guys

I just bought another Continental Gatorskin and only when I got home did I notice the previous tyre I bought was an "Ultra" Gatorskin. What is the difference between the two? I'd assume the "Ultra" is better/newer? Was I given an old tire?

The Conti Tyres website has an image of the tyre I bought, the Continental Gatorskin. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## mikkelz

Alrighty then! I'll add some photos to help illustrate my question. 

Continental *Ultra* Gatorskin:



Continental Gatorskin:



Any ideas which is an older/newer model or what the differences are?


----------



## butlerrider

*wire vs kevlar*

I pretty sure the regular gatorskin is a wire bead, ultra is folding kevlar


----------



## mikkelz

Thanks for the reply but the Ultra Gatorskin I have definitely ain't _foldable_! It also has a wire bead...


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

The new tire you are showing is the 2010 model. The "Gatorskin" graphic is much larger.

The tern "Ultra" is used for both wire and folding bead versions.

Other than the graphic, I believe the tires are the same.


----------



## wim

Continental's German website isn't much help on the difference either—they only list a "Ultra Gatorskin," no "Gatorskin." So I'm guessing the "Ultra Gatorskin" is the more current name. In Germany, the Ultra Gatorskin does come in both wire- and kevlar bead for two 700 sizes:

700 x 23 wire-280 gram, kevlar-230 gram
700 x 25 wire-300 gram, kevlar-250 gram
700 x 28 wire-320 gram, no kevlar available.


----------



## mikkelz

Again, thanks for the replies! I also found the websites (UK & International) to be a little conflicting in their information.

I reckon I'll go back in to my LBS tomorrow and see what they have to say. I'd prefer an "Ultra" Gatorskin as I don't like things not matching up on my bike.


----------



## alexb618

the only difference is the logo


----------



## giro_man

At http://www.conti-tyres.co.uk/conticycle/ti ultra gatorskin.shtml there is a picture of the tire that corresponds to the "gatorskin", not "ultra" tire. Yet, the details and specifications of the tire is the same as for ultra gatorskin.

They are likely the same tire but distributed to different parts of the world and/or marketed/promoted differently. While the labelling is different, there is consistency in the font style of the lettering which makes for a small discrepancy between the tires. It likely would not be noticeable to anyone other than yourself.


----------



## mikkelz

I actually prefer the non-Ultra Gatorskin logo. 

@giro_man: I also had a look at the link you posted and found it strange that nothing is mentioned regarding "Ultra" on that page, yet the actual _filename_ of the page is: *ti ultra gatorskin.html*

Anyway, thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## mikkelz

I just got a reply from Continental:



> They are the same tyre, they have just shortened the name as the are mostly referred to as ‘Gatorskin’.
> 
> Cambrian Tyres Ltd, North Parade, Aberystwyth, Wales. SY23 2JR
> The UK's Number One Two-Wheel Tyre Distributor


----------



## darkmother

Too bad they didn't beef up the sidewall. Mine are frayed/cut to bits with minimal mileage. Never had that problem with any other tire model.


----------



## sokudo

1. Since 2010, Conti produces Gatorskin and Gatorskin Hardshell. Both can be had in folding version. Do not know about wired. 

New tires are marketed as a substitute for Ultra Gatorskins of the past. Conti says that Gatorskin Hardshell is the same as Ultra Gatorskin but better while 2010 Gatorskin is good for winter/wet riding. Ultra Gatorskin had a known problem reproted by a few people. When it's cold, its surface feels kind of hard and it does not grip well when it's cold and wet.

2. So the questions. Have people tried these 2 tires on the bikes? I wonder how 2010 Gatorskin compares to old Ultra Gatorskin in flat prevention. Do you get more or less flats with Gatorskin than with Ultra in the past? How much more or less?

3. How the ride quality of Gatorskin Hardshell compares to Ultra Gatorskin? To 2010 Gatorskin?


----------



## Venomskorp

I have been using the 2010 Gatorskin (700x23c) for about 3 month/700 km. I am very happy with it and no punctures. They are fairly light, good grip and have very little rolling resistance.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

sokudo said:


> 1. Since 2010, Conti produces Gatorskin and Gatorskin Hardshell. Both can be had in folding version. Do not know about wired.
> 
> New tires are marketed as a substitute for Ultra Gatorskins of the past. Conti says that Gatorskin Hardshell is the same as Ultra Gatorskin but better while 2010 Gatorskin is good for winter/wet riding. Ultra Gatorskin had a known problem reproted by a few people. When it's cold, its surface feels kind of hard and it does not grip well when it's cold and wet.
> 
> 2. So the questions. Have people tried these 2 tires on the bikes? I wonder how 2010 Gatorskin compares to old Ultra Gatorskin in flat prevention. Do you get more or less flats with Gatorskin than with Ultra in the past? How much more or less?
> 
> 3. How the ride quality of Gatorskin Hardshell compares to Ultra Gatorskin? To 2010 Gatorskin?


The Hardshell is a different animal than the Ultra Gatorskin. The rubber is much thicker and the flat protection layer wraps from bead to bead, not so on the Ultra Gatorskin. The folding Hardshell weighs about 50g more than the same size folding Ultra Gatorskin/Gatorskin. 

The Gatorskin and Ultra Gatorskin are basically the same tire, with different graphics. I cannot confirm if they changed compound or not. The 2009 Ultra Gatorskin and the 2010 Gatorskin share the same part number,


----------



## cvargs

mine are loosing thread just above the rim..seems cosmetic but not inspiring confidence. Have to keep my eye on that! so i dont die.


----------



## tober1

darkmother said:


> Too bad they didn't beef up the sidewall. Mine are frayed/cut to bits with minimal mileage. Never had that problem with any other tire model.


Mine suffer from the same problem. Totally frayed. Still riding them though  I'm going to wait until they fall to bits. I mostly use them on my commuter anyway so I'm never tooooo far from home..


----------



## butlerrider

Some of mine have done that also. Has been nothing to worry about. I've gotten 1000's of miles on at least 5 sets of Gatorskins.


----------

